# Ricoma Embroidery Machines



## wordsonshirts

Anyone have any experience with Ricoma embroidery machines? Whats your experience with them? Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine

I haven't had any experience with that brand, but just remember, whichever brand you buy, you must have access to tech support and training. If you don't have support and training it isn't a good deal regardless of the price.


----------



## BETO

that is true if you got support in your area is good and also ask same people that they allready have the machine because i hear a lot good and bad thinks about those.


----------



## John Thomson

Hi,

the Ricoma is the same as the Feiya ......marketed in the UK by Joy's

I have a 1201 ( bought secondhand) and after the initial setup it has been great.......l 
Go to the Ricoma website RiCOMA China- Embroidery Machines & Digitizing Software where you can download manuals, partslists videos etc.

john


----------



## zengraphics

Hi I have two Ricoma Machines I have been very happy with my machine, I had a difficult time with the distributor, but resolve the issue. I becomea distributor on the west coast. I sell and service the machines. I have been in the screen Printing business 18 years I am small shop.


----------



## John Thomson

I would be interested to hear if you have found these machines have any particular issues?

john


----------



## GO GREEK

John Thomson said:


> I would be interested to hear if you have found these machines have any particular issues?
> 
> john


 
Are there any distributors in South florida?


----------



## bungy

I had a rep contact me about 2 weeks ago in relation to this brand.
I am waiting till the 4 head comes into Australia, July sometime I think, then I will go and see it running.
Apparantly price is quite good when compared to the other brands.
I am looking to replace my current 4 head (10years old now)


----------



## ButterFlyEmb

lizziemaxine said:


> I haven't had any experience with that brand, but just remember, whichever brand you buy, you must have access to tech support and training. If you don't have support and training it isn't a good deal regardless of the price.


We do not specialize in the Ricoma machines but we do get them in our shop every once and a while for repairs. We would not mind offering support if requested. We also have access to parts.

Butterfly - Since 1919


----------



## remski

Hello,
I have get one, I leave in France, I I have bought a Single head Ricoma two years ago, and I am 


completely satisfied, but is right if you haven't formation on software and on embroidery machine is difficult if you have any experience in this field. In france the supplier offers to me a package with all accessories, software and formation. If you have any questions you can contact me elbandrawy.remi[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com 
here you can find the french supplier EPIC Couture - Machines à broder / Brodeuses
RiCOMA - Brodeuses


----------



## muneca

good info guys. thanks so much!


----------



## christinee78

remski said:


> Hello,
> I have get one, I leave in France, I I have bought a Single head Ricoma two years ago, and I am
> 
> 
> completely satisfied, but is right if you haven't formation on software and on embroidery machine is difficult if you have any experience in this field. In france the supplier offers to me a package with all accessories, software and formation. If you have any questions you can contact me [email protected]gmail.com
> here you can find the french supplier EPIC Couture - Machines à broder / Brodeuses
> RiCOMA - Brodeuses



I've just checked : you work for EPIC so your advice is fake.........


----------



## remski

I already bought a machine before working for them, now I'm consultant in sales and marketing for epic company, and I can give right advice for you, because I know well this market now.


----------



## edward1210

remski said:


> I already bought a machine before working for them, now I'm consultant in sales and marketing for epic company, and I can give right advice for you, because I know well this market now.


 Yes they have a dealer in miami


----------



## oscodamarg

There is, I bought mine from Yamata USA, Inc in Miami. I have the phone if you are interested. These machines are made in China and shipped directly to the distributer in Miami. We went there for training.

We had some issues at first, but got it running smooth after a while. We had no experience with embroidery, so it was a learning process. We would buy another.


----------



## edward1210

oscodamarg said:


> There is, I bought mine from Yamata USA, Inc in Miami. I have the phone if you are interested. These machines are made in China and shipped directly to the distributer in Miami. We went there for training.
> 
> We had some issues at first, but got it running smooth after a while. We had no experience with embroidery, so it was a learning process. We would buy another.


 But how been so far?


----------



## designconcepts

Using one Ricoma 15-needle and one Yamata 12-needle. They are good machines -- and for a reasonable price --, have been very reliable thus far (in about 4 years).

One gripe I have is the new "interface" on the Yamata, which is newer. It has a color screen, which is USELESS as it has no clue what thread colors are to be used. (Picks wild colors) Plus it is almost twice as slow as the older Ricoma, as far as using menu options, plus 'rendering'.

Interesting, Marge, different for everybody I guess. If I may ask what kind of issues you were having? We got ours straight out of the box, and it was good to go, no problemos since.


----------



## anthonyckm

hello everybody it's nice to hear from all the thaughts and comment about a china made, american brand embroidery machine, well any i am happy that western and europe countries has started to accept china made embroidery machines.


----------



## Salimsa

I am from India. I have imported RICOMA-PT-1501 single head 15 needle embroidery machine in November 2012 direct from the factory at Shenzhen China.. It has a large embroidery area of 48" X 14". Everyday I am stitching more than 125 thousand stitches. It is fine comparing other Chinese product. The sales Manager is David he is helping for any technical support online immediately with great smile.


----------



## saml

I have a very lightly used 2008ish Ricoma 1501 PT for sale. Also have all kinds of accessories, hoops, clamps, threads, etc.

Located in Delaware, USA
Prefer local pickup, will be impossible to ship.

Was working when stored, but has not been used since 2009.

Make an offer.

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## shayne0307

saml said:


> I have a very lightly used 2008ish Ricoma 1501 PT for sale. Also have all kinds of accessories, hoops, clamps, threads, etc.
> 
> Located in Delaware, USA
> Prefer local pickup, will be impossible to ship.
> 
> Was working when stored, but has not been used since 2009.
> 
> Make an offer.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sam


 Hi Sam, do you still have this machine available. I am considering getting into embrodery and is just starting my search. Thanks


----------



## saml

Shayne,
Thanks for your message. This machine was sold. 

Not that you asked, but this machine was very good for me as a starter machine -- it was the first one I owned.

Best of luck in your search.




shayne0307 said:


> Hi Sam, do you still have this machine available. I am considering getting into embrodery and is just starting my search. Thanks


----------



## Leemac

Hi all,

Looking at purchasing a new Ricoma single head machine. Has anyone purchased a Ricoma machine recently? Any new feedback.

Thanks


----------



## lattenrost

stay away from it. the machine came, never worked, lots of problems with guessing and maybe by the sales people. a customer service is not existing. the machine still doesn't work after 4 months…..


----------



## RiCOMAmiguel

This is weird that this user lattenrost only posted one comment.

I am the export Sales Manager for RiCOMA, and I can assure you we take care of our customers at all times. 

Maybe you purchased it thru a third party? did you contacted us?
You can call me anytime to discuss this 305.418.4421 or by email [email protected] and I will be glad to help you further



lattenrost said:


> stay away from it. the machine came, never worked, lots of problems with guessing and maybe by the sales people. a customer service is not existing. the machine still doesn't work after 4 months…..


----------



## jrosado73

So the only type of embroidery machine I see mentioned here is the single head. Anyone have any experience with a multy head machine unit? It's so hard trying to get feed back from anyone on the larger machines. Seems like there nitch is the single head.

Jeff


----------



## edward1210

oscodamarg said:


> There is, I bought mine from Yamata USA, Inc in Miami. I have the phone if you are interested. These machines are made in China and shipped directly to the distributer in Miami. We went there for training.
> 
> We had some issues at first, but got it running smooth after a while. We had no experience with embroidery, so it was a learning process. We would buy another.


 yep
I bough my ricoma machine on Friday-19-2015
2 days training
but we forgot about how to set up through the network, I'm waiting to someone call me and tell me how to do it or if anyone here know how to do it, please tell me.
thank you


----------



## edward1210

edward1210 said:


> yep
> I bough my ricoma machine on Friday-19-2015
> 2 days training
> but we forgot about how to set up through the network, I'm waiting to someone call me and tell me how to do it or if anyone here know how to do it, please tell me.
> thank you


I been using my ricoma, so far so good, good customer support, great people to work with, they answer to email or call right aways
I been doing cap and a lot of poloshirts


----------



## jrosado73

What did you end up getting? 4 or 6 head? Have you had a need to call for hiccups on the performance of the machine? What did you have before investing into Ricoma?

Thanks for your feedback. 

Jeff


----------



## edward1210

Just 1 head, 15 needles


----------



## edward1210

Couples year ago I bought a used happy voyage, but I sold it, few months later but right before ricoma none
No issues yet, thanks God, people complement about quality


----------



## jrosado73

Ah ok. That was my issue, finding someone with a mutly head from them. Thats what we were interested in. I was told their nitch was single head machines and not so much on the multy heads. The owner of the company tried several times to sell us on it but could refer someone to get feedback on.


----------



## edward1210

They have multi head machines
That only thing I can tell you, I call few people who owns ricoma, don't know if singke head or multi head, but they gave me good feedback. 
The reason why I decided for ricoma is because they are only 1 hour away from me, so the tech support will be close to ne, anything happens I can drive to the dealer


----------



## martin344

I have a RICOMA BECS-128, Flat Bed 2-Head machine. It's about 9 years old. I looking for a way to replace the existing control box and/or the 1.44m disk drive. The disk drive just stop working. I only have a USB drive to input designs. It will only read up to 16mb thumb media. Also, is there any way to input design via another method (i.e, cpu, etc.)? Any information or feedback would be appreciated


----------



## edward1210

I'm happy with my ricoma, is a.single head
If you not able to do all around the hat, call them, they will help you, I saw the multiple head at the ricoma dealer, and they do all around the hat


----------



## kenzie123

DON’T BUY A RICOMA!!! I have had the worst experience with them. Our machine needed a whole new head after only 2 months of light use. We spent several hours on the phone several times with technical support and could not resolve the issue. In the meantime, this machine ruined several items, and cost us a bunch to damage control and make the customer happy. Their technical support is AWFUL! And the management is even worse. They wanted me to send the machine head back so they could fix and send it back. However, we are a new embroidery company and I had several orders that had to get done so I told them I didn’t have time for this and they needed to send us a new head and then we would send the other one back. They agreed this could happen. 5 business days later and still no head. I called them to see what the deal was and they hadn’t even sent it!!! They said oh we had to “test” it to make sure it was good…..cause that really takes a whole week. Really, they just forgot to send it. I asked them to overnight it because now I didn’t have time to wait for regular post. They agreed…..and sent us the wrong head!!! Now its Monday and I have a custom birthday order needed for a birthday shoot on Wednesday and several other orders that HAVE to go out on Wednesday. My embroidery machine had been down a full 2 ½ weeks. I talk to everyone again, tech support and vp of sales, they assure me they will get one out today and I will have it on Tuesday. I call back at 3pm to confirm it has been sent, and they assure me that I would have it tomorrow. The head of tech support calls me at 5:30 our time 6:30 theirs and tells me that they have been short staffed today and were trying to test my head and it would get out until tomorrow. I explain that is UNACCEPTABLE and he is like oh well UPS is closed so we can’t send it out now because we spent 30 minutes on the phone like it’s my fault he can’t do his job. I can’t believe this guy still has a job. I have never had to deal with such incompetence. If he worked for me he would be looonng gone! So now I have several orders I have to refund and try to damage control, likely by giving them free stuff and will likely have some very unhappy customers. Not to mention what the down time has cost me and the damage this has done to my fledgling embroidery business. Not to mention their training is also awful, we could hardly even understand the lady who gave it has her accent was so thick, and every time we asked questions she would say ohh go watch the videos and half the time this would not resolve the issue. Bottom line is they don’t take care of their customers, their products are subpar, and they are unbelievably incompetent. Just don’t do it, you will save yourself a lot of money and stress.


----------



## kenzie123

Company made it right it and flew someone out to try and fix our machine. Turns out we got a lemon and they replaced the entire machine at no charge. Since then we have had no issues with it. I am again a happy customer.


----------



## edward1210

kenzie123 said:


> Company made it right it and flew someone out to try and fix our machine. Turns out we got a lemon and they replaced the entire machine at no charge. Since then we have had no issues with it. I am again a happy customer.


I'm glad to hear that they take care of you
I have 2 ricoma, 1 is 2 head and 1 single head, I believe the machine are great, but the staff don't, they don't know a lot, they just limited to some technical knowledge, next time I go to buy another machine, I will do it from Coldesi, they look like really good company, they don't only have knowledge in the technical, they know about embroidery issue too.


----------



## ep sxm

We bought last year december a Ricoma 6 head and work almost every day with this machine.
The machine works great and to be honest we didn't need any tech support till now.


----------



## RiCOMAmiguel

edward1210 said:


> I'm glad to hear that they take care of you
> I have 2 ricoma, 1 is 2 head and 1 single head, I believe the machine are great, but the staff don't, they don't know a lot, they just limited to some technical knowledge, next time I go to buy another machine, I will do it from Coldesi, they look like really good company, they don't only have knowledge in the technical, they know about embroidery issue too.


Hi Edward, 
I am so sorry to hear about your issue!

As far as I know both of your machines are working great, the only issue you have is the network connection in which we believe that is has to do with something else other than the machines, it could be the IP address have changed.
We will give you a call today to get this issue taken cared of

No need to go with another company, you know we help you out every time you call and send an email!

Regards

Miguel


----------



## martin344

I’m still looking for feedback.on my original post concerning input to the ricoma control box.


----------

